# Staining from siding caused by asphalt shingles



## samiam1955 (Sep 16, 2007)

I had a new asphalt roof installed a few years ago and after a while dark stains started appearing on the fascia boards and siding.  They are very difficult to remove.  Somewhere I found an explanation for this but can't seem to find it now.  It had something to do with how the job was done or how the shingles were stored before the roofing was installed.  Can anyone help?


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello Sam I am....nice name...you can tell I have children 

Usually all that staining is mold.

  Species...foundeverywhereyoulookhardtoremovus..

Usually just cleaned up with some TSP cleaner(ask your hardware folks)or some bleach and water mix. And....lots of that ol' standby...elbow grease...so roll up those sleeves and get a scrubbin broom.

Basically it will show up on the shingles as run marks down the roof...then down the gutters and fascias.

Nothing to worry about.
Turn on the radio and have at it.


----------



## doechsli (Oct 6, 2014)

Google "tiger stripes gutters" and take a look.  See if perhaps this is what you may be dealing with.  My white aluminum gutters have to be cleaned every three or so years as these black stains are nearly IMPOSSIBLE to remove.  There is some sort of chemical reaction with asphalt shingles and rain that causes this.  So far the ONLY thing I have found off the shelf to clean this is something called "Super Clean".  It is an auto degreaser.  Not every auto degreaser works as I have tried several as the "Super Clean" is not widely distributed but I have located it at a Walmart.  It used to be called "Castrol Super Clean" but now is just called "Super Clean".  Be sure to use rubber gloves and eye protection as this stuff is pretty caustic.  Sells for about $10 a gallon but it can be diluted for what you are cleaning.


----------

